# Buying from pet stores?



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been looking into breeders in our area, and simply can't seem to find anyone within distance that would be suitable. Of course, I'm going to continue looking as I don't actually plan to buy anything yet (not until we've moved out of our current house, that is).

Anyway, if it does come to the point where I have to opt for the less favorable pet-store option, -aside from the obvious funding of mass breeding and possible ill-care on the pet store's part- what would the negatives be on the rat itself? Do store-purchased rats tend to be more susceptible to illness? Are they generally harder to socialize/more wary of humans (having probably been handled very little by humans?) than those that have been cared for by a breeder?

Ah, I apologize for all my questions, but I've got to consider every option here. As I said, I'm going to continue searching for a breeder within 'range', and hopefully I'll be able to buy my rats from a more reliable source anyway.

~Thank you.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi - this is random bitty answer

Where do you live? There are breeders out there you just have to know where to look. Here is a good place to start.

I got my girls from pets at home. They came from a decent breeder who obviously handled them well as they were super tame when I got them. They were only in the store for a couple of days before I got them at 8 weeks old. Im presuming they were kept out back from about 6 weeks but the staff had been playing with them loads too. I like there because they feed them decent stuff (rat nuggets) and keep them on carefresh bedding, although they still make mistakes so you need to feel confident with the store before you buy them. (Hereford store seems quite good, Swansea store was ok, Barnsley store was a bit crap, Gloucester store is iffy, and I dont think you would get a recommendation for Brislington store from here)

The downsides from some petstores (they are not ALL bad, just a lot of them are) is that they keep them on pine bedding, making respiratory issues worse, they feed them hamster food, and they get confused with boys and girls, which is pretty much impossible with rats, but there you go... Your ok getting boys but there could always be a chance of girls being pregnant.

As for illness, of my 2, Carrot has had quite a few illnesses. Pea has been fine but she does sneeze quite a bit. But ALL rats carry the mycoplasmosis virus, and most of them will sneeze and get a mild URI at some point in their life. If you keep them healthy with a good diet and exercise, good bedding etc, you will limit the chances of them getting anything worse, but its not guaranteed that a rat from a breeder will be perfectly fine for its entire life.

I know that PAH dont pay their breeders so to not encourage breeding.

My last rats I got from an independent garden centre. They were kept on sawdust but they were still really sociable and the staff let me play with them. i had to take them home as they were pretty much stuck in my hair.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I'll look into Pets At Home, I've bought other small pets from there before (though this is before was aware of all the controversy over Pet stores), and have had generally good experiences with them.

I've been checking the online via Google and skimmed the newpaper ads as they sometimes have breeders listed there, but I'm not holding out much hope. I'd rather not state my exact location, but if anyone could point me to a listing of some sort containing breeders in the UK, that would probably be of much help.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I know a breeder in Gloucestershire and I know one in South Yorkshire and there is someone on here in Bristol whose rat is probably going to have babies any day now, and someone in Blackpool whose rats had babies last week.

You can give your County, everyone here is too busy playing with their rats to stalk you


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah, ok. I suppose you're right there 

I'm in Cheshire, but as I said, I'm not actually going to be looking for anything for a while yet.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with pet store rats. Depending on the store. If your only choice is a pet store just investigate the store first. Check out the conditions. I got my latest edition to the family from a pet store. And she's great  I will admit she wasn't well handled but thats petsmarts rule for some reason. At Petco they let the employees handle the rats so that they are used to people by the time they are sold. Petsmart only let them hand feed them. She wasn't totally wild. But a bit skiddish. But the conditions they kept the rats in weren't bad at all. you just have to research. Adoption from a rescue or home should be a first choice. Plenty of rats out there who were abandoned and need homes. but if you really can't find anywhere like that there is no shame in a pet store rat they need homes too. But depending on the conditions they live in they could be more susceptible to illness. But yeah the best thing to do before getting any pet research research research!


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

It depends alot on the type of petstore, PetCo and Petsmart seem to be ok,but dont buy from a pet store that sells them as feeders.

Petstores that sell/breed feeders often have rats that are inbred and are susceptible to illness. They rats tend to be harder to handle and socialize then rats from a breeder. While in the store the rats are kept bedding thats not good for them(pine)They keep males and females together(most of them cant even tell you if its male or female)


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Im not too sure about the rats as im getting my first pet rats on wednesday, but the stores that sell them can vary. For example, i am getting my rats from Pets At Home, as well as the previously stated about this store the rats are actually given things to do, toys, places to hide etc. 

Now, if i go into a purely evil made-by-the-Devil store called Booths, i would find poor little ratties in over crowded cages being fed on hamster food and scared out of their minds (who can blame them with snakes that could eat a CAT hanging around next to them), so yeah, pet stores vary. 

If i were you id go into a store and ask a few questions and handle a few ratties to see the general health/socialisation of the animals. Hope that helps ^^''


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

AceYourFace said:


> I will admit she wasn't well handled but thats petsmarts rule for some reason. At Petco they let the employees handle the rats so that they are used to people by the time they are sold. Petsmart only let them hand feed them.


Strange, the PetSmarts around where I live don't have that policy at all, they just have to wash their hands before handling the rats. Our rat Eleanor (we got her about a year ago) was one of the workers' favorites and got handled quite a bit.

Magpie, while I had a good experience with PetSmart, there are several members here who haven't, so of course you would want to hear their side.

Have you considered adopting from a rescue, btw? There is actually a county in Kentucky that spays or neuters the rats that you adopt from their shelter. I just found that on accident, but definitely keep that option in mind. Good luck!

EDIT: Magpie, I see you're in England, so neither PetSmart nor Kentucky would pertain to you! :wink: Sorry about that...but as another member said, avoid stores that sell as feeders, I have had the worst health problems with rats from "feeder bins," as they breed for quantity and not quality.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Strange, the PetSmarts around where I live don't have that policy at all, they just have to wash their hands before handling the rats. Our rat Eleanor (we got her about a year ago) was one of the workers' favorites and got handled quite a bit.


Have you considered adopting from a rescue, btw? There is actually a county in Kentucky that spays or neuters the rats that you adopt from their shelter. I just found that on accident, but definitely keep that option in mind. Good luck!

EDIT: Magpie, I see you're in England, so neither PetSmart nor Kentucky would pertain to you! :wink: Sorry about that...but as another member said, avoid stores that sell as feeders, I have had the worst health problems with rats from "feeder bins," as they breed for quantity and not quality.[/quote].
I was gonna say I don't think Kentuky would help her or me lol Im from cali and shes from England. But your Lucky with your petsmarts. I have read other people saying that their petsmarts dont allow it either. I dont get why.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe to prevent the spreading of illnesses? Otherwise, I dunno...that would be a good reason, though (even though no sick rats are supposed to be out "on the selling floor").


----------



## irisfreamon (Nov 19, 2007)

I used to work at PetSmsart and we didn't have a policy on handling the rats. Unfortunately, they didn't get handled enough. We didn't have a whole lot of employees in the Pet Care area, so they basically had to split up our time among the Chinchillas, Guinea Pigs, Hamsters, and Gerbils. But they were handled so that they would make good pets. I don't know what policy you're talking about AceYourFace. The employees were free to socialize and play with the rats. 

Also, have you tried Shelters? I got my first two from a PetSmart and one ended up dying from a mammary tumor, and then the other died of loneliness, even though I did the best to give him attention. I got my last pair from the animal shelter and I've found that they seem to be healthier and better mentally. They were the result of someones accidental litter.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey im just saying what the girl working there said. And she said only a few employees are brave enough to do anything with them. Either that or she had no idea and made something up. But I have read other complaints on this forum from people saying rats weren't handled at petsmart. I can tell mine wasn't but she is still pretty nice. I think the only problem she has is pulling on hands. like she will nibble and taste like most rats do but then she starts trying to drag your hand away. And it's only hands! lol I don't get it.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually, we do/did have PetSmart over here  In fact, I'm pretty sure I've bought from them before- of course, this was a hamster not a rat, and I'm talking a good few years back here; so they might not still have stores in the UK.

Just rather concerned about possible diseases/infections that a rat could have contracted pre-purchase. Our local PetsAtHome is ridiculously expensive, I've had mixed experiences with them (two perfectly healthy animals that lived long into old-age, and another that never quite recovered from an illness she contracted at the store). Despite the fact their employees are generally helpful and quite knowledgeable, I'm extremely wary of them after hearing of various other people's experiences there. Not totally sure, but I hear that their suppliers aren't entirely trustworthy, either?

Thank you for your replies, they've proved very helpful so far


----------



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

I got my girls from a pet store, and though I love them I will buy from a breeder next time. When we got them they both developed respitory infections, and required vet care. Also, to my dismay one was pregnant. Also, Kiwi is very friendly, but the other Blueberry is not, and had bit and drew blood numerous times on me and my boyfriend. 
I think breeders are best, but pet stores are okay if you are prepared for the added hassles.


----------



## k_petersen5 (Jan 26, 2008)

I got my girls from a pet store, and though I love them I will buy from a breeder next time. When we got them they both developed respitory infections, and required vet care. Also, to my dismay one was pregnant. Also, Kiwi is very friendly, but the other Blueberry is not, and had bit and drew blood numerous times on me and my boyfriend. 
I think breeders are best, but pet stores are okay if you are prepared for the added hassles.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Pets at Home used to be called Petsmart before they rebranded oooh about 10 years ago now.

They have got better, although I was just in there earlier and I was looking at some of the treats they sell that are 'suitable for rats' and they aren't. I can't blame them entirely as they just stock the popular stuff and people are idiots and will buy anything :s 

I have found them ok to buy rats from in the past.
I was just looking at the Hereford RSPCA website. If you go to the main RSPCA site there are links to local ones and some have websites. Hereford said they always have rats so I was thinking id get one from there one day


----------



## irisfreamon (Nov 19, 2007)

AceYourFace said:


> Hey im just saying what the girl working there said. And she said only a few employees are brave enough to do anything with them. Either that or she had no idea and made something up. But I have read other complaints on this forum from people saying rats weren't handled at petsmart. I can tell mine wasn't but she is still pretty nice. I think the only problem she has is pulling on hands. like she will nibble and taste like most rats do but then she starts trying to drag your hand away. And it's only hands! lol I don't get it.


I wasn't saying that you were lying Ace. I was just saying that that doesn't sound like a policy we had. But you're right, she probably did make it up.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I got Luna, a hooded rat from Petco as a 5 week old baby. I observed the group for at least an hour and choose her because she was the only one coming to the window as I tapped it. And she was a strong player, harassing the sleeping litter mates by jumping all over them. I also listened for sneezing but didn't hear anything. When she got home, she sneezed off and on and I gave her an antibiotic to nip things in the bud and also her future cage mate just to make sure.
She is the most social and fun rat I have. I have also two from a good breeder and they are socialized as well but Luna loves people company the most. I never expected this from her, coming from a pet store.
After the antibiotics were done I gave them echinacea for a week: twice a day two drops of the children's version on a cheerio. No problems with all four.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

You could always check on craigslist. Sometimes you can find them on there.^_^ Both rats that need to be rescued, and those who have owners who just can't keep them.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's my story:

I bought my two rats from a pet store. Zinc's been healthy as a horse, while Klardae has had a URI, tooth infection, severe malocclusion, and an abcess. It's just luck of the draw when you buy from a store... mine are from PetCo.


----------



## Rattie (Apr 24, 2008)

I have brought all of my rats from Pets at Home,and adopted one from them that was taken in under their new adoption scheme! All of my rats have been fit and healthy! Have seen RSPCA in the pets at home stores checking everything is as it should be and think the animals are cared for well there!


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

We got 2 of ours from Pets at Home in Bristol, and some of the others that have been in the adoption section in the store too, the rest have been rescues. 

One of the 2 from PAH has a mild URI but nothing too bad, and the other is perfectly healthy. All our adopted rats have been mostly ok, apart from one that we were told was very old and quite ill, but who had been put on two lots of anitbiotics by the store so far, and she was faring much better.

As lots of people have said, I think you need to go into the store, and see how you feel about the place, care of the animals, staff etc. We have 3 PAH really close to us (Brislington being one of them) and have had mixed experiences really.

In one of the stores, the Deputy Manager told us she was "allergic" to rats so couldn't help us (read doesn't like rats) and all the staff didn't seem to like animals at all, which is a little strange for a pet shop.

If you look into it when you are ready, there may well be some rescues available in your area (look in the trade it and sites like pre-loved) but if not, just make sure you feel happy with the store and the rats that you will be getting

Leila :0)


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been for a nosy around a few Pet Stores- one of which I was pretty horrified with, very tempted to ring the authorities, actually- it seems that they specialize more in replies, so you an guess what the conditions are like for the ratties.

The other was a branch of Pets At Home from whom I've dealt with before, I know in my own experience that the staff are generally helpful in there when it comes to small furries, the conditions appear good and the animals are alert, inquisitive, etc.

Of course, I'm still keeping an eye out for a breeder as I'd far rather know _exactly_ who are where my ratties are coming from


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

If you fancy a drive...(to scotland this is..) I have 2 males that would suit a new rat owner. Or I have a couple of females that are well socialised..Just a thought  


((Have to narrow my numbers just a little bit..not gonna happen !! lol))


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My pet store rats:

Zinc & Klardae, from PetCo: Both had URIs when I bought them, and Klardae had an abscess. Abscess was easily taken care of. Zinc was always slightly nervous around humans, until Klardae died at just over 1 year of age from another abscess, possibly related to the surgery she'd had, but it was in the same spot as the first one. She had a severe malocclusion - "the most severe I've ever seen," according to my vet. Her personality was great. Klardae was always a bit underweight. Zinc silvered and rusted while young.

Fizz & Cola, from Fish Tales: Both were healthy when I bought them, other than diarrhea from poor diet. Cola is the friendlier of the two, though both are still rather nervous around people. Fizz was a lip-biter for one week. Fizz is slightly underweight, Cola is at a good weight.

In both stores, the males & females were separated. We stopped by one other store [Dee's Pets] before going to Fish Tales. The rats there were approx. 3 weeks old and all were terrified of people. They were not separated by gender. Rats from all stores were being sold as feeders.

So those are my pet store experiences. Learn from them what you wish, all I can say is if you do go to a store... check them out first.

ETS: I didn't know I'd posted here before!  -stares-


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh id also like to say..ALL of my female rats were from petstores. Only 2 out of the 6 had any issues. Treated. Will always have some wheeze due to scarring. But no prolonged illnesses.


----------



## badashe (Jun 5, 2008)

I work in a place called pet kingdom, its family owned. We sell rats, but dont have a specific label as to whether their snake food or pets. Which is unfortunate. Its how i got my 2 girls. Luckily theyre still quite young and i got them home in a better set up pretty quickly, so they probably werent effected by the pine much.

You could call the stores and ask when they get them in, that way if you decide to buy from a store, you can bring them home and put them into more favorable conditions quickly. You may not want a little rattie whos already been hanging at a store for months w/ little handling.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i got all 5 of the boys i've had from petsmart and they've been REALLY healthy. Captain had a URI when he was older, but that was about a year and a half after i bought him (but that was due to poor planning on my part. he got meds, but never fully recovered. RIP)

but, the other boys are healthy and very socialized. the petsmart i go to takes the time to socialize their animals, so i'm very happy with that place.


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

Hi.
The two little girls I have are from my local pet store, and both were bred there. They are healthy, and I trust the family that owns that particular pet store. They take excellent care of their animals. I've seen the back room where they breed (they had a loose snake they wanted me to catch) and their rats and mice are well cared for with clean cages etc.

They do buy rats as well, but only from the former owner of the pet store, they don't buy from just anyone because they don't want diseases brought in.

Not all pet stores are like that though.
One thing I will note as a hobbyist snake breeder - the best stock you can get typically is straight from a breeder and costs less than the mediocre stock that makes it to the pet stores. Also, breeders tend to take health much more seriously than most pet stores, their reputation as a breeder depends upon it.

I'm guessing the same concept applies with rats. Buy from a pet store and you probably pay more for mediocre stock.

I was in Petsmart a few weeks ago, this one only sells male rats (for which I applaud them) - but they are mislabeled. They are labeled as "Rex Rats" but their fur and whiskers are straight. $15.00 for a normal black hooded. Looking at rad breeder sites, one can often get dumbo and rex and dumbo rex in all sorts of colors and patterns for a smaller adoption fee.

Not all pet stores are bad, but in most cases you are better off going with a reputable breeder.


----------



## triffeh (Jun 3, 2008)

I have to say that I'm happy with my two from Petsmart, where the person who helped me pick them out was a rat fancier herself and had made sure they were well socialized, kept 2-3 to a cage (no overcrowding), on Carefresh bedding, and fed lab blocks (I think it was Mazuri rat/mouse diet, which is the best block they stock). It's hit and miss with any store. The Petco across the street from that same Petsmart keeps them 10 to a cage and they are all PEWs obviously bred for feeders. It's pretty easy to tell a feeder bin even if it is labeled like they're trying to sell them as pets.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I have purchased rats from a pet store before and I won't be doing that again! The 2 that I purchased were both sick, had probably been weaned too quickly (I didn't know they were that young when I bought them) and were very sick and unsocialized. The one was super sick for the entire 4 months that I had him. He ended up dying of unknown causes (was fine the day before) and the other is still alive, but still doesn't like to be handled much and will throw a fit even after forced socialization. 

My other rats have been rescues of some sort. Mr. Frumples came from a hoarder who had too many animals. He lived in a small aquarium with bird poop dripping down the sides of the tank on pine bedding and was being fed frozen mixed veggies. There were no toys in sight and even the bedding he was on wasn't enough for him to get a good place to sleep no matter how bad pine is. The lady only put about a handful of the bedding in there... wasn't even enough to cover the bottom of the cage. Now he's sweet as can be happy, healthy, and wild as ever! He never did have major health issues because of his previous environment. My other 3 currently were rescues from HVRR the boys were babies when I got them and Eva was already a year and a half old. She has been abused before, but otherwise all is good. I'd much rather take rescues than a pet store rat ever again!!! 

If my choice was to get a pet store rat or not own rats... I wouldn't be a rat owner!!


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think all pet stores are bad... some are, I admit. 

There are no breeders near me and my first 2 rats came from an awful shop. They didn't overcrowd them, but the poor rats had no toys at all. I brought them home in a box and one of them leapt on to my head as soon as i opened it! Yikes!

Despite that, they've turned out well - poor Peach has skin problems at the moment but she is such a friendly rat that likes climbing up my leg to sit on my shoulder, while Bow (the jumping rat, lol!) is the smartest animal I have ever known. I don't regret buying them, even though it was hard work to deal with them at first.

However, I bought another 2 rats a few months later from a tiny pet shop near Wrexham (Wales, UK). All the animals (including rats) were cleaned out everyday and were handled and cuddled. The rats had loads of toys and were let out of their cage to run round while they were cleaned out. My girls from there are so sweet and friendly and I've never had trouble handling them. i would recommend that shop to anyone.

Maybe it's worth making a list? That way people can check to see if there are any in their local area and they'll know which shops are good and which are baaad. What do people think? We have a sticky for vet's so why not one for pet shops? Not everyone can find a breeder near them.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, it's really useful reading all of your experiences (we're still in the process of selling the dang house, so no ratties as of yet! >.<"), thank you all greatly for replying.

Stephigigo, do you have any idea what this shop was called? I can get up to Wrexham at the weekends, so it might be worth checking it out- providing it's still open, that is?


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Magpie,

Cool coincidence that you live near Wrexham!

Yep, the pet shop is still open. I only got my last 2 rats in January and they're doing really well. Ginger is big and squishy and Daisy is tiny but gutsy.

here's the website and telephone number:

http://www.petsupplies4u.co.uk

Tel: 01978 755955

if you call them, you can ask if they have any rats - and ask what they're like. I think they're honest people and when we bought ours they insisted we take a good supply of the rats' favourite treats, food and toys, which I think helped them to adjust to a new home because a lot of the stuff in their new cage was so familiar.

It's in Gwersyllt (which is in wrexham) by the train station.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah, thank you ^_^ I'll try to have a bit of a 'nosey' when I get the chance.


----------

